# Quickest Unsheathe and Resheathe I've seen



## kenpo2dabone (Aug 14, 2003)

This is just kind of a fun post. Nothing really serious.

This might sound kinda funny but I went to dinner at a restaurant similar to Benny Hanna's where they cook the food in front of you and do some pretty amazing stuff with the food and utensils. Any way, being a Martial Artist I couldn't help but notices how quickly and efficiently this guy pulled his knife from its sheathe and replaced it. It was scarey fast and accurate. He literally went from pulling the knife to cutting in one clean and smooth move. Anyone else ever notice this at this type of restaurant or other places?


Salute,
Mike Miller UKF


----------



## redfive (Aug 15, 2003)

I have found my self glued to the cooking channels, just watching some of these guys cut vegies and meat. I'm good with a knife, as far as combat goes, but I realy suck in the kitchen. I can just imagen how good, and dangerous they could be if they new the fighting art as well as the cooking art of the knife. There was a French chef who showed the cutting techniques that he had to do as an apprentice. he cut one potato into like 20 different ways. Each was for a different dish. I think a lot can be learned from them as far as how to realy cut and use good strokes and motion. I love to watch them.

     Your friend in the Combative Arts, Redfive


----------



## ArnoldLee (Aug 19, 2003)

I was working the blade with a white belt and was wondering how the heck he was moving it so well (hey!! aren't you supposed to be a novice?!?)  Turns out he was a chef, all that work with a knife meant he was VERY comfortable with that hunk of steel in his hand...moreso than I was.

Have you ever seen that episode of Iron Chef where Sakai Hiroyuki comes to America and at the end of a class at a culinary college has a friendly challenge with the students?  The challenge is to peel apples as fast as you can.  The students end up with basically cubes where Chef Sakai uses his knife to basically whip the skin off that apple in one of the most jaw dropping displays of bladework I have ever seen.:erg:


----------

